# RIP OFF!!!!!!!1



## zin9 (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to the Nissan dealership to get my 97 Sentra inspected, and I truely believer nothing was majorly wrong with the car... I get a phonecall telling me the car needs rear shocks, drums, and break pads and that it would cost me $540 to get it fixed, and that they were already working on it...
That price was extremely high and wanted to just get my car back so I could work on the problmes myself, but they refused because they had already started working on it... I find that to be a load of BS!!! They didn't even ask me first to see if it was alright... then I went to pick my car up and the bill ended up being $632!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm a teenager who goes to college, I'm not made of money!!! 
I WAS LIVID!!!!


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

wait wait..they are going to replace your

shocks
rear drums (shoes included?)
and break pads

for 540?

that's pretty cheap...imo...the shocks alone I figured would have cost you 500...is that including labor? What about your rotors?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I am sorry they did this to you.
Unfortunately they have a work order signed by you.
I suggest you write ONLY, ALL WORK MUST BE PRE-APPROVED IN WRITING and a diagonal line through the space below next time. then sign.
And that may not work !!!
Once they have your car you cant get it back without paying.
I suggest an oil change place that does inspections next time.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

stealerships plain and simple. i never take my car to the dealer. take it as a lesson learned. either do it your self or find another reputable place.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

guys...come on...540 for shocks, drums, and break pads???? 

Most dealerships charge that for each of these ALONE...he did not get ripped off


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

no just the fact that they did it without consent is pretty crappy. they're just out to take money. i dont know if 540 is steep or not. if i was to take my car for inspection and ended up with an unwanted bill ide be pissed too


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

ahh...didn't catch that part of the story.

When I worked with Toyota...didn't matter what you signed...unless you said 
"Fix EVERYTHING that's broken or worn and do not call me about it"

We HAD to call the customer and check. Hell if you brought your car in with a vibration we had to ask before doing a wheel balance...if that was suspected of course.

So my badness...yeah...very unprofessional


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

If you take a car in for an inspection, that doesn't give them reign to make repairs on the vehicle. They can report back to you pass/fail and suggest work that could be done on it.


----------



## zin9 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't be so pissed off if they actually called and told me what was wrong with it before touching it. Because I couldn't have done those things myself for alot cheeper then what they charged me...

And yes, this will be the last time I'll be going to the dealership to get my car inspected!!!!


----------



## VenomZ31 (Apr 22, 2008)

I had something sorta happen like that. I took one of my cars to a place called Mr. transmission after I blew a hole in the housing running at the track. Well the fixed everything for me but when I got in my car my flip face moniter was missing. Well they told me there not held responsible :[


----------



## szembek (Oct 3, 2007)

VenomZ31 said:


> I had something sorta happen like that. I took one of my cars to a place called Mr. transmission after I blew a hole in the housing running at the track. Well the fixed everything for me but when I got in my car my flip face moniter was missing. Well they told me there not held responsible :[


Should have called the cops before pulling out of the lot.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

DEAM $540 for all that dude the dealer did that for a raw ass price it was wrong that they did that without your concent but deam thats a good price dont worry it wasnt bad price


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

The rip off is not the price...because that is cheap...even for a local shop. 

The rip off is that he did not authorize these repairs.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats what these warnings are for!

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-altima-stanza-discussion/97856-read-if-you-take-your-car.html


----------



## slo200 (Mar 13, 2007)

I would personally talk to the manager of the dealership and tell him your problem, and tell them that they should have called and asked for your permisssion before starting any work. If they still don't want to do anything then I would threaten to contact the better business burrow, and do it if they don't make things right. Thats what I would do because that is kinda sketchy.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

SonsofWisdom said:


> guys...come on...540 for shocks, drums, and break pads????
> 
> Most dealerships charge that for each of these ALONE...he did not get ripped off


Your missing the point. Bring your car to any dealership and they are going to tell you, you need to replace all this stuff. Even if you need pads only, they still tell you it needs everything replaced. It's how they earn the name "stealership"


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

SonsofWisdom said:


> I now doubt this is legit.
> 
> Considering this person has made a total of TWO posts...and the fact that it is a law that they must call you to get the work ok'd...no matter what you signed or said before you left...they HAVE TO CALL.
> 
> I call bull shit...either that or they did call and this guy ok'd the work and is just trying to get it for free now.


Agreed. No one is this stupid to be like "okay, I guess since you're already working on it, I'll let you screw me over". More like "put it back together, or ger sued". Preapproval is the law, they can't simply start working on your car without permission. I would tell them, bascially you guys did the work for me for free.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cleaning up this thread. because i can.
keep it relevant or stay out.


----------

